# Need Fisher/Western Pump housing



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

The housing on my fisher plow is broken and I need a replacement. It is a cable operated Isarmatic with the 10" lift cylinder. I would like just a housing for my existing set-up but if anyone have a complete set-up for a decent price I would do that too. 

Thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

so it looks like this???


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

yes that is exacly what the one. Do you have one?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorta...I came across a SEHP style, but I almost positive all you have to do is swap out the manifolds, and it is identical. I'll look into it in the morning for you.


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok, thanks. What price are you looking to get for it? Money is a little tight, which is why I can't afford new, and unfortunately snow still needs to be moved. I should be able to figure a way to get the solenoid version to work.

Also, were are you located?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Not sure man, it's a friend of mine. I'll have to talk to him. I here ya.....$$ is crazy right now, not to mention its XMAS time to boot. Whats wrong with yours?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Cant just swap out a manifold from a shep to make it a cable op pump. Some work sith some wires and a controler and you would have a upgraded unit though.


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

RepoMan207;676862 said:


> Not sure man, it's a friend of mine. I'll have to talk to him. I here ya.....$$ is crazy right now, not to mention its XMAS time to boot. Whats wrong with yours?


Mine is broken where the lift valve screws in. Just bought it used and was able to plow 2 times before whatever BS repair job the other guy did broke.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

$453 for the housing......not too bad in my mind. It's $1300 for the whole thing. CPW


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

RepoMan207;677009 said:


> $453 for the housing......not too bad in my mind. It's $1300 for the whole thing. CPW


That is a good deal but unfortunately its out of my price range right now. Not to mention I would have to buy a controller for the truck to make it work.

Thanks Again


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

BB, where in MI are you?


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am in Hamilton


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

Repo, sent you a message. Still may need the pump


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Norwalk, no message here chief. I have yet to talk to my guy yet though. I left a few messages earlier about something else. I shall get back to you.


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there a way to send a private message on this site? I don't really want my cell number out on the net.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

yup yup, click on my RepoMan207, a drop down menu appears, "send a private message to RepoMan207" . Not sure if you can send them yet though, I can't send one to you.

Email me [email protected] if you'd like.


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

RepoMan207;677733 said:


> yup yup, click on my RepoMan207, a drop down menu appears, "send a private message to RepoMan207" . Not sure if you can send them yet though, I can't send one to you.
> 
> Email me [email protected] if you'd like.


can't PM for some reason. Oh well sent email.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

bigblockford79;677793 said:


> can't PM for some reason. Oh well sent email.


Do just one more post in this thread one more time you will be able to PM.

Need 10 posts


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

C'mon Man....you can do it......Your almost there! Get Ur Done!


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

RepoMan207;677879 said:


> C'mon Man....you can do it......Your almost there! Get Ur Done!


Sweet, I can now send PM's

Edit: Actually still can't send PM's even w/ 11 posts


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

10 posts and member for 10 days


Thought i had another route for you to go but when i got done pricing the other pieces you would need you would come out about the same.


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

PM's work now, Thanks

Crash, what did you find for me? At this point I have realized that I am not going to get off cheaply. Let me know what you came up with so I know all my options. Not to mention you are withing driving distance of me and I can maybe get it sooner.


----------

